# Watching Star Bright...SB 4/19,La La 4/20, Red 5/23, FILLY!



## Charlotte (Apr 6, 2012)

Is this going to be a loooong watch? Good grief. She started bagging up March 12 at 289 days. Today she is 314 days with a SHRINKING udder! Good grief. 2 days ago she went from thin watery milk to thick sticky milk so I thought 'we are on GO'.




Stall is all bedded, tail braided, watching constantly.



Udder is shirinking!!! I have to check but I think her first foal she carried in the 340s. We are a LONG way from there!

Reflections Star Bright. This is a MUCH anticipated foal. Star Bright is a multiple World Champion Star Skipper daughter in foal to a Billy Idol son. A never before cross and SO exciting! So why doesn't she get on with it???????

Are we having fun yet?

this picture was made 3 days ago


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the nutty nursery



Is your mare on cam? If so we can help with the night shift if not just post plenty of pics of the future mum and dad and we will be happy



Any chance we could have pics of tummy (a but closer though) udder and from behind so we can see where baby is sitting, oh and hooha pics help too. Yes we are quite demanding


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 6, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> Are we having fun yet?


I keep asking myself the same question!!! Glad you found this place - Welcome!!! I think it helps maintain sanity, but I am not really sure, because I think I am over the edge already. (And I have suspicions about some of the others on here too LOL!).

In case you haven't heard, not only are the mares not going by the book this year, I think they are trying to re-write it! Two people on here already had mares US to be sure they were still pregnant and both were... actually, one still is, as of yesterday anyway (Lyric).


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> I think it helps maintain sanity, but I am not really sure, because I think I am over the edge already. (*And I have suspicions about some of the others on here too LOL!).*


Some are certified!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2012)

I want some happy pills


----------



## Becky (Apr 6, 2012)

Can't wait to see this foal! I hope she doesn't keep you waiting for WEEKS!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 6, 2012)

Charlotte- welcome to the club! Our mare started bagging 5 weeks ago and was coming along nicely and then 2 weeks ago had her milk in, still with a relatively small udder and I thought she would go early, and then a day later the milk is gone and udder shrunk and now acts like she will make 340 days. She is 320 today. Only changes have been the tummy shaping in to a nice "V".


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 6, 2012)

Very pretty mare and she has a lovely bump too. Hope she foals for you soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Charlotte and welcome to the Maternity Ward. You have a really lovely mare there and she is going to have a beautiful baby for you very soon (I hope it will be soon for your sake!!)

I do hope some of the other posters haven't put you off (not all of us are ready for the nuthouse - on second thoughts, yes, most of us probably are!). It is the long long hours that we spend glued to various cams willing these naughty mares to have their foals that causes 'quirky' behaviour in a lot of us.

Please join in the fun while keeping us up to date with lots of pictures of your beautiful girl - and any other animals that make up your tribe!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 6, 2012)

> (not all of us are ready for the nuthouse - on second thoughts, yes, most of us probably are!)


thank you for the welcome. And I feel perfectly at home in the 'mare watch nut house'



After all, don't you think a person would have to be nuts for doing this year after year for....something close to 40 years?????

I just don't know what to think about Star Bright. Frank says he remembers when we foaled her out as a maiden for her then owner and that she foaled with a soft floppy bag. I didn't keep much in the way of records for that foaling since she didn't belong to me at that time. Now I wish I had.

I'll try to get more pictures of SB tomorrow if it's not raining. Surely a group of minds can come up with a predicted foaling date.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, this is just TOO wierd! Star Bright's udder has regressed a lot! Milk is thick and creamy and amber colored....easy to access from that tiny floppy little udder.


NOW La La has made dramatic changes! Overnight her udder went to almost nothing...like it was when she first showed signs of bagging up about 3 weeks ago. I couldn't believe it this morning at first check. Her milk is thin & watery. Not what I think of as 'foaling ready' at all (but I have had some mares foal with milk like that before) Now I put her up at noon. She has a pretty fulish, tightish bag! Way more udder than she has had since she started bagging up.

Paradigm, who just foaled Tuesday, Star Bright and now Oooh La La have all been up and down with the udders. I'm starting to think the annual rye they are grazing in the paddocks is causing some wierd issues. Does anyone have experience with late term mares grazing ANNUAL RYE?

I have always been very careful to keep my first trimester mares off of any rye because of the possibility of high nitrate toxicity causing the enviornmental 'dwarfs'. So are there other issues with Annual Rye besides nitrates? I have much more lush rye this year than is usual here. It's usually very sparse but our winter has been very warm and wet. Any ideas on this strange bagging up?

Now I may have 2 mares on beeper. oh dear. Sure wish our cams were on line. I'm going to try to get some pictures in a few minutes.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2012)

I am sorry, I can't help, I just had a quick look on line and it seems that Fescue is dangerous for pregnant mares but I can't find anything about Annual Rye.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 7, 2012)

Star Bright, 315 days. Her udder has virtually vanished in the past 24 hours. Her milk is easy to access and thick, sticky and now amber colored.

Star Bright is about 33" and carrying her second foal.














Star Bright, 315 days.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 7, 2012)

La La, 306 days. 29" and carrying her second foal. Milk thin and watery not sticky at all.
















La La with her first foal


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2012)

Have you tested their milk on milk strips?


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 7, 2012)

No I haven't Eagle. Over the years I have found my own fingers to be the best for milk evaluation. The problem has always been that some mares' milk is by the book and some mares' milk is way off the charts. (I've never been able to teach my mares to read the darn books!)

These up and down bags this year is just the strangest thing. I'm becoming suspicious that grazing all day on the rye is when I'm seeing the udders really regressing. Today i'm testing keeping these two in a paddock with mostly bermuda....very little rye.

Paradigm foaled Tuesday night. The weekend before her udder went way down. Monday evening suddenly her udder had substantially increased but was not tight and hot as is usual for her then she foaled Tuesday night. This is a mare who has always had a huge, Jersey cow udder for days before foaling. Her 7th foal...I think.

I think this is all just too wierd and I'm having trouble deciding who to watch the closest.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 7, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> I think this is all just too wierd and I'm having trouble deciding who to watch the closest.


There seem to be several of us in that boat!! We THOUGHT our mares breeding dates were nicely spaced over a month's time, but two (21 days apart) are in a neck and neck race and the third one (10 days behind) seems to be catching up fast. We started with one camera and 2 Equipage transmitters and have already added a second camera and quad processor, and have a THIRD camera on order. We just dug out our original Foal Buzzer and tested it today so it is all set to go when the camera arrives. But we really don't mind waiting as long as the outcome is good.

We haven't seen bags regressing - just not PROgressing...


----------



## Becky (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking at those pictures, LaLa appears to be in the lead bag wise. But, with udders going up and down, it's really hard to predict who is going to foal and when. I'm in the same boat with Just Magic. Her udder isn't going down, but it's not progressing like I thought it would be by now.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 7, 2012)

> There seem to be several of us in that boat!! We THOUGHT our mares breeding dates were nicely spaced over a month's time, but two (21 days apart) are in a neck and neck race and the third one (10 days behind) seems to be catching up fast. We started with one camera and 2 Equipage transmitters and have already added a second camera and quad processor, and have a THIRD camera on order. We just dug out our original Foal Buzzer and tested it today so it is all set to go when the camera arrives. But we really don't mind waiting as long as the outcome is good.
> We haven't seen bags regressing - just not PROgressing...


Targetsmom, I thought my breeding season was all planned too. Paradigm and La La were supposed to be pretty much together with Star Bright about 30 days behind. Then Red, then Dinah. This would give me foals to have a weaning buddy. I don't klnow what the heck is going to happen now.

You have obviously planned ahead to have all the right equipment. Every year I just hope my cameras and Breeder Alert systems don't get a hiccup in them. Wish I had bought one of those baby buzzers as a back up. Is that the one that fastens to the top of a halter?


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 7, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> Wish I had bought one of those baby buzzers as a back up. Is that the one that fastens to the top of a halter?


Yes, Charlotte, it screws to the top of the halter and needs a baby monitor or intercom to be heard in the house. I bought mine used from another forum member and it was already attached to the halter. They cost around $55, so a lot cheaper than an Equipage and I think even cheaper than getting a third transmitter?? Assuming you have a baby monitor of course. But once the mare lies out flat and it goes off, it keeps buzzing until the mare moves again! So if needed, we will put it on Sox, who rarely lies flat out (famous last words).

We do a lot of planning, but our best laid plans haven't worked out too well in the past. We are trying to stay optimistic for this year though, as this is the most mares we ever bred that got or stayed pregnant this long.

Mary


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I agree that removing the mares form the rye grass for a week will tell you if that is causing their udders to regress.




Keep the updates coming as we all would love to learn from this.

*HAPPY EASTER *


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 8, 2012)

thank you Diane and same back to ya! It's actually a beautiful Easter Morning here. Sun peeping out a bit. No wind. Temp in the 60s and climbing and Mrs Carolina Chickadee continuing her nest building in the bird townhouse right outside my window.

As for a 'bag report'. no significant changes. I sure had hoped that Star Bright would come back after 24 hours off of rye. We'll see what the next days bring. La La is a bit tighter this morning than last night, but that was what I expected. I'm going to try to find time to borrow Becky's refractometer today or tomorrow and see what that tells me.

If I see any changes in the girls I'll get some new pix. I expect to see both of them drop off more in the hind end. They have some, but not as much as I expect to see.

La La is at 307 days today and foaled at 308 last year.

Star Bright 316 and foaled at 338 last year, but started bagging up weeks ago so I thought was going to go earlier this year.


----------



## Becky (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing new udder pics!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 8, 2012)

I am in the same boat with the udder going down in size and failing to go anywhere. Our two mares are 323 & 322 days along. The mare that is 322 days started bagging a long time ago and I thought for sure they way she was filling that she would have foaled long ago. Then it just started going the there way. Now both mares udders and filling the most full in the evening when we bring them in to the stall and flabbiest in the mornings. Opposite of normal udder development. Go figure??


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 8, 2012)

Sandy, this backwards bagging is going to drive me nuts!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 8, 2012)

any udder pic updates? Im curious


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll try to get some later today.

I'm totally stressed right now. Our electric utility company is taking 1/5th of our little farm for a power line easement. All of the issues related to that have about put us in the grave since they first came to us at Thanksgiving. Well, construction is supposed to start this week and they will take down our dog proof fencing at least part of the time. I will be trying to keep all the horses in paddocks close to the house where I can see them all day and in stalls at night. The problem is those paddocks are for my close to foaling mares. I think I'm going to set up stalls in my LIVING ROOM!!!

sorry, I know I am off topic.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 9, 2012)

I am so sorry about the stress Charlotte, but one of the best things about this chat thread is WE UNDERSTAND!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh Gosh, how frustrating. The only thing that is not aloud here is attitude, you can blow off as much steam as you want cos we are here to listen and support.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh goodness that is NOT something you need at any time let alone now with the mares foaling. Sending ((((HUGS))))


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 9, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh goodness that is NOT something you need at any time let alone now with the mares foaling. Sending ((((HUGS))))


My thoughts, too! It's bad that it is happening, but the *timing *makes it just that much worse! I feel for you.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll see if the 'attach file' thing works for me.

I didn't get udder pix today, but by feel there isn't anything to report. However it seems to me that La La is really making body changes. Her tail is a limp noodle too. By bag and milk I'd say some days off, but she's starting to look 'foaley' don't you think? Much moreso than Star Bright.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 11, 2012)

This 'V' thing just seemed to appear suddenly. I would expect to see her get more pointy in the hind end before she gets down to it. I'm thinking SB is a couple of weeks behind La La now even though she looked to be first just a couple of weeks ago.

I want to get more udder pix today if I can.

I haven't checked milk this morning. Just ran out and fed before the storm gets here.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

limp noodle 



I love it Charlotte




That tummy is looking very good but it is still hard to say who will win the race



They need the whole picture, tummy, shopping bag, limp noodle, puffy hooha who said we were nuts here??


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice "v". So sorry to hear about all that. I would be stressed too, as we are pressed for good pasture space here. Hope all goes well and works out for you.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I've given up on Star Bright. I'd say La La is definitley going to win this race. I'm going to try to get udder pix tonight. Although both bags have gone down from this morning.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 12, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better (OK ,a live foal would do the trick) we have 2 in a neck and neck race and Toffee is now at 340 days and Sox is at 309 days. I don't think La La and Star Bright are that far apart are they? We started seriously watching when Toffee hit 285 days, after losing a foal at 299 days last year. No wonder I feel tired!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 12, 2012)

La La udder pix tonight. She goes way down in the day time so I say not anywhere near.







Star Bright udder pix tonight. Despite starting to bag up on March 12 here we are a month later. She had way more udder than this for a while then it just mostly went away and we started all over again.







Wow! Taretsmom I don't blame you at all for starting the watch at 285 days!	During the years we were having all the late term abortions I put all my preg mares under camera at 200 days. Not with the Breeder Alert on them, but at least I could check them multiple times per night. I bet you are getting worn out.

I'm really anxious to see Toffee's foal. (but less than you I imagine)

La La is at 311 days and foaled at 308 last year.

Star Bright is at 320 and foaled at 338 for her last foal.

Both were maidens for their previous foals.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 12, 2012)

About 'planning your foaling times out'.... forget that. I know someone who spread theirs out... they had two mares that were due a month apart. One was two weeks late, the other about two weeks earlier than expected and the foals were born a day apart!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 13, 2012)

Foaling out mini mares........there IS no planning! They get pregnant when they are in the mood and they foal when they are in the mood. At the rate these two are going they will foal with Red who is at 284 days!!! good grief


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 13, 2012)

Very interesting here this morning. I let Star Bright and La La stay on the rye grass all day yesterday. this morning Star Bright's udder has gone way down from yesterday morning and the day before. I just have to think the rye is doing something.

I would say La La is coming along slowly. Perhaps Star Bright is more sensitive to whatever the two of them might be exposed to. I'm going to try to have them most of the day off rye today. So frustrating. OG&E is working here this morning and I guess from now on for some weeks so I have very few options. grrrrrrr


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2012)

Goodness Charlotte, I have no idea what your girls are up to, but just wanted to wish you good luck for smooth and safe foalings - WHENEVER they happen!!

Interesting about the grass - could it be the 'quality' of the grass in the different paddocks, rather than the fact one is just Rye? I dont think Rye grass has that much 'quality' in it as a single feed, it has to be mixed in with other grasses???


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 13, 2012)

AnnC, these paddocks had annual rye seeded in them after last years extreme drought and heat. For erosion control. I had no plans to keep my close to foaling mares in there all the time until OG&E decided to disrupt our farm. They were here today staking the easement so I guess it has begun.

This has been interesting if worrisome this foaling season. I've had mares close to foaling who were exposed to a little sparse rye and never noticed anything with them.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

It sure is strange and I imagine worrying for you, I




the girls get back on track soon.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, this morning Star Bright's bag is back again. I do think something about the annual rye is having an effect on her udder. It doesn't seem to be doing anything with La La. Or at least not that I notice much. actaully, La La seems to be coming along nicely. I'll try to get pix tomorrow.


----------



## Becky (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing updated udder pictures. Only horse lovers get excited about that!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 15, 2012)

ok, today['s udder pix coming up. These were made this morning. First is La La then Star bright.













La La was pretty tight but softened a bit during the day. She is tight again now.

I think we still have a way to go with Star Bright.

I'm so sleepy...heading off to bed now and hoping for no beeps and no power outages and no tornados!


----------



## Becky (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, sounds like La La might be ready to foal! How exciting! Looking forward to seeing new foal pictures. :0))


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2012)

Both looking good - La La is looking very close, just a little more filling or an udder that is just as tight in the evening after 'exercise' as it is in the morning after standing in all night.

Star Bright still has quite a bit of filling to do yet I feel.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2012)

La la is looking good, not long to go now, Star Bright is coming on nicely too.


----------



## Wings (Apr 16, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> Foaling out mini mares........there IS no planning! They get pregnant when they are in the mood and they foal when they are in the mood. At the rate these two are going they will foal with Red who is at 284 days!!! good grief


Isn't that the truth of it!



:rofl

You have some lovely mares, I can't wait to see what they put on the ground for you.

Although I think I'm suffering stallion envy over your little Knight


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 16, 2012)

No baby from La La last night but I didn't think she was quite ready. I did make a mistake though. I 'foal' bedded her stall. She sure enjoyed all the extra bedding! Slept all night and beeped all night. 'yaaaawn'

Thank you Wings. I can't wait to get good pictures of him this summer. He is SO refined! And then to see foals from him in 2013! Now I wish I had kept more Star Skipper daughters to cross on him. I have 2 but only one can be bred to him as Knight and Star Bright are both LWO+.

I'm anxious to get to the barn and do an udder check this morning.


----------



## little lady (Apr 16, 2012)

Getting excited to see these foals!



Love Star Skipper foals!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 16, 2012)

YIKES! Star Bright about tripled overnight! She 'could' win this race after all.

I doubt it as she will probably go down today during turn out, but.............

And La La was down some when I fed so she isn't ready *yet*


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 16, 2012)

It seems that there are a lot of mares just waiting for the green light. I think there is going to be a burst of foals over the next few days. Keeping things crossed for a possible (filly) tonight


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 16, 2012)

La La this morning. She went down quite a bit overnight.





Star Bright came on nicely.





At the 2:30 p.m. check both girls had gone down quite a bit with being turned out all day.

At the 6 p.m. check La La was hard and tight! I say a foal tonight. Somebody send the filly fairy please. (ok, I've probably jinxed it)


----------



## Becky (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing new foal pics in the morning!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for a safe foaling - it's already morning here for me, but think you are around 5 hours behind us so time yet for La La to get down to business!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Lets hope the filly fairy is on her way



I hope all goes well for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2012)

Staill waiting....just beeping. Yaaaawn


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2012)

Big tight udder at noon check. I would call it a 'foaling udder'.

I need to get some pix for comparison.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Becky (Apr 17, 2012)

Yep, I want to see pics! They really can tell the story!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds good - she's getting close!





Please try for the pics.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 18, 2012)

I swear this is just plain wierd!

Look at these udders and tell me what you think

this is La La. Udder full and tight for a couple of days now. It softened a bit late this afternoon.








this is Star Bright. Her udder filled dramatically over night last night. Full and tight this morning. During the day today it became even tighter. (I never have them increase during daily turnout unless they are ready to foal) But it's still deeply divided in the pix. Do some mares not get a flat bottomed udder? I haven't paid attention before.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 18, 2012)

Diane, I don't think I'm going to mention to Star Bright your comment about a goat








And her milk has turned white this evening. And she's standing there calmly sleeping. While La La is stuffing in hay.

I wish my cams were on line. I need to go shower.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 19, 2012)

Red colt. 1:30 a.m.

By a Billy Idol son out of a Star Skipper daughter




And Star Bright foaled standing up....again.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

what a cutie



Congratulations and well done Star Bright. I can't wait to hear all about it and see lots more pics


----------



## Becky (Apr 19, 2012)

Goat udder! LOLOL Well, whatever kind of udder it is, it must be the right kind as she foaled!



Congratulations on a handsome new boy!


----------



## little lady (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats on your handsome fella!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 19, 2012)

Just wish I could convince Star Bright to not drop her kids on their heads! She's not a short mare either. Thank goodness she laid down flat right at first and set off the beeper. Never laid down again.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 19, 2012)

Congratulations on a beautiful boy!! Geez, that would sure be scary to have to be there to *catch *the foal! LOL So happy she set the pager off for you!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

Come on! stop hiding your baby, we want to see more pics


----------



## MeganH (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats on your new boy!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't get a decent picture of him where you can actually see what he looks like. His mom is very protective right now. I'll try again when I put them out for a little while this afternoon. Love his little head! Great big eyes and a tiny 'mouse muzzle'.




From what I can see this is a niiice colt! I'm really pleased with the cross. Like Charlie Harrison said back in the '70s.... "Get the best stallion you can find then breed him to better mares". That was his philosophy for success in the horse breeding business.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh I think he's gorgeous!! Many congratulations Charlotte and well done Star Bright - even if your Momma has to be there everytime to play catch with your new babies!!

Cant wait to see the 'outside' pics.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats a very nice colt. Congrats on your new boy and looking forward to the outdoor pics


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2012)

La La foaled 3:30 a.m.

Difficult delivery. colt oxygen deprived, not nursing. Vet just left after tubing with 60cc colostrum. If colt isn't nursing by noon we head to hospital.

Any good vibes would be greatly appreciated


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sending prayers for the latest one.. what a roller coaster foaling season can be...

Mary


----------



## little lady (Apr 20, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2012)

Prayers coming from me too - please keep us updated as to his progress. Hope La La is ok?

Also sending ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

I am so sorry, of course I will pray for your new baby and Lala too. Hugs Renee


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats on Star Brights gorgeous colt and I will for sure be praying for LaLa's baby too.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh no I will say a prayer for them too. Will also keep everything crossed too


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

yes, I know you are busy but we are anxious




ray How is he doing?


----------



## MeganH (Apr 20, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2012)

Still now news? Continuing with my prayers and keeping my fingers crossed for the little colt in the hope of some good news soon.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm just now reading this about LaLa's foal. Prayers coming your way.



ray


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2012)

So greatful for my friends who care. The colostrum gave him a big boost, but he still isn't nursing and started going down quickly. He is at hospital close to here. We just got back. The swelling of his head has gone down. He got a suck reflex this afternoon.

out to clean all the neglected stalls.

I probably won't have any news before tomorrw morning....no news is good news.

thank you friends


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 20, 2012)

HUGS to you, and we'll keep praying for your precious foal!



ray Having a suck-reflex is a step in the right direction!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh that does sound promising. How is La La doing?

Will continue with the prayers for her little boy.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## 2minis4us (Apr 20, 2012)

Saying prayers for your foal



So sorry to hear this.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 20, 2012)

Well that is some good news. Will pray he makes a big improvement tonight. He sounds like a little fighter


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 20, 2012)

That's good news.

Hope the docs can get him on track.

La La feeling OK?


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks all. La La is stressed to the max. She's a hot little mare anyway so this is making a basket case of her. She is very protective of her babies and having so many strange people doing stuff to him is very upseting for her. She was shaking like a leaf when we put them in the stall at the hospital. She feels like she can't protect him. If they are there longer than overnight she will go on Ulcerguard and ranitidine. Either way she will get it at home for a while.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 20, 2012)

So glad you did not mess around and did take him to the hospital. What happened that causes the oxygen deprivation? Poor lil guy, I am sure he will bounce back and its great news that he began to get his sucking reflex.


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow you poor things!! Praying that your little colt keeps improving and that la la settles down... Praying for you guys!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear La Las foal had a difficult start. Sending lots of prayers for the little one and momma. And strength for you guys. These things are so emotionally draining. Hugs Charlotte and Frank.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

I so wish that we could be there in person to hold you hand though this difficult time. As Diane said he has made a major step in the right direction so lets keep praying



ray


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 21, 2012)

just talked to hospital. Still not nursing this morning. Sucks on side of udder then gets frustrated and won't try anymore. Seems normal otherwise.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor little guy and momma and you. Must be tough for all involved. Prayers for you all and quick recovery.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 21, 2012)

Still praying!!

(((HUGS))))


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 21, 2012)

Still sending prayers for all of you that he figures it out and gets on the right track.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor La La - there are quite a few mares who just cannot stand folk 'messing' with their babies, they just dont realise that baby needs help.

Alongside that, there are also a lot of foals who 'resent' being helped to the milk bar and give up when you try. What about a dab of kayo syrup on La La's teats? But I'm sure ou vet will be trying everything to help pull your little colt through.






Still offering prayers and sending ((((HUGS))))


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 21, 2012)

Checking in to see if there's another update. I agree with Diane and the rest of the girls, the sucking reflex is a great sign. Keep going little guy!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 21, 2012)

just got back from hospital. The colt 'appears' normal now...doing all the normal stuff except nursing! I was so relieved to see that. It was 'feeding time' when we were there and the vets and staff did everything just as I would have wanted. I couldn't fault them on their approach. And they are all so willing to talk with us and share information.

They have him on every 4 hours feedings wanting him to get hungry enough to really try to nurse. and he will try longer now, but he just isn't there yet. I'm not seeing anything going the wrong way so if we just keep feeding him, at some point all of the electrical connections in his brain should get hooked up.

He sure is colorful. Homozygous for tobiano I'm sure & splash white and blue eyes. I finally feel safe thinking about that now.

Thanks everyone for your concern and prayers...it works you know.

Oh, I forgot. Everyone sure respects La La. She seems to be doing pretty much ok. they are watching her closely for any problems with her.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

oh that is just wonderful news, if we all keep praying I am sure he will pull through. Hugs coming your way.

Renee


----------



## Becky (Apr 21, 2012)

Sounds like good news! Hopefully, things will 'click' and he will start nursing on his own. Fingers crossed for him and La La!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 21, 2012)

Thats excellent news and will keep praying that he keeps moving forward and nails the milk bar


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh that is great news let's hope he will soon get the hang of feeding on his own. I'm so glad they are keeping a close eye on La La too.

Still saying prayers for a full snd speedy recovery.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 22, 2012)

Any news about your foal, Charlotte? I hope he's doing better.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

I am still



praying that the little man will soon be feeding alone.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 23, 2012)

HE'S NURSING!!! this morning

I was getting pretty discouraged last night. Vet called at 9p.m. and still not nursing. Overnight somebody turned the light on!

Thank you Lord! and friends.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

Yippeeeee that is wonderful news!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh that is so great to hear!


----------



## little lady (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoooooray!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 23, 2012)

GREAT NEWS!!!!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 23, 2012)

Yipppeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh thats just wonderful news. So delighted to hear he figured it out


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2012)

Brilliant news!!



:ThumbUp

Come on little man - YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 23, 2012)

Woo Hoo! So happy for you Charlotte! Hoping you get to bring them home soon!! Then, of course, we need pictures!! LOL


----------



## 2minis4us (Apr 23, 2012)

YEAH !!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 23, 2012)

]He's home! We got him this afternoon. He's 3 1/2 days old now and is about eqaul to a new born in his abilities and strength, but he's doing well. It's just a 10 minute trailer ride from this hospital but he was exhausted when we got home. Frank carried him to the barn and he rested in their stall for two hours then we got them out for 30 minutes. Mom needs some green grass and some exercise, but she was very good to not over do his exercise.




He has the biggest bright blue eyes and paw prints all over him. so cute.


----------



## Becky (Apr 23, 2012)

CUTE!! So glad he's a survivor!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 23, 2012)

I didn't realize how skinny he is till I was putting his blanket on tonight. He's nothing but bones. I hope he fills out now that he is nursing.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 23, 2012)

He is adorable! Thanks for posting the photo and sending prayers for his continued improvement.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 24, 2012)

Awww he looks so sweet.



I am continuing to pray for you guys!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 24, 2012)

He is just beautiful and so glad he is home with you and able to nurse on his own now. Its just wonderful


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2012)

What a cutie, he will be a real time waster I bet, I could just sit there for hours watching him blossom. Come on though, share some more pics, you can't keep him all to yourself


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 24, 2012)

What a pretty little boy, plus *blue eyes!! *So glad you got to bring him home today! Bet he'll catch up quickly!


----------



## little lady (Apr 24, 2012)

Glad to hear he is home, hopefully now he will get on track.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 27, 2012)

Major Bucks (how do you like his name?) is doing *ok*. Started diarrhea yesterday, but temp is normal and still nursing well so I'm treating with Biosponge paste and probiotic paste for now and hoping he turns that around. He is easily tired so Major and mom spend a lot of time in their stall. I don't like keeping La La in so much but it's best for baby right now.

And Red is coming on...or at least she WAS. She's doing the same up and down thing with her udder that Star Bright did. I have the feeling this is going to be a long confusing wait. She is 298 days and last year foaled at 323 days. I have asked for another blue eyed black and white filly...she is good at making those.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2012)

We need some new pics of Major Bucks


----------



## little lady (Apr 27, 2012)

Love the name Major Bucks! Hope you get your wish. So what is your count so far this year for colts vs fillies?


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't have any new pix. And now he has a dirty bottom PLUS the utility company has started the destruction of our farm this morning. ( Oh, that's overly dramatic I know, but sure seems like it. I'm sad. And the noise is horrendous. Have you seen those huge machines that just MOW DOWN tall trees? Yee gods. the horses are pretty freaked. They are working just 50 feet from the barn.

Red seems to be handling it ok. I was worried about her being upset over the turmoil and noise. She is staying up around the paddocks instead of going out in the pasture.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh Gosh poor you, I hope they finish quick and get on their way.


----------



## Charlotte (May 5, 2012)

I think Red has decided she's not going to foal this year. She looks like a blimp and started some udder then just stopped. I guess we are in for a long wait, but I would be happy if she would hold off till we cool off a little. 90+ with high humidity is hard on babies.


----------



## Becky (May 5, 2012)

Looks like we have some nice weather coming this next week. I'm sure my foals will be glad it's not quite so hot!


----------



## Charlotte (May 10, 2012)

NOW I wish I had cams on line. I'm real nervous about Red's foaling. The last two years I have just awakened in the middle of the night to see Red down and pushing and the Breeder Alert not going off. I can't figure out why. It has always worked for all of the other mares.

So I've had two lucky years. Can I count on 3? And Red is doing that same strange bagging up that the other mares have done so I'm starting to get paranoid. She is 311 days today. Last year foaled at 323. Ugh


----------



## Wings (May 10, 2012)

So glad little Major Bucks pulled through for you, updated pics are a must!

I'm sorry Red isn't taking pity on you and being nice and textbook



Keeping my fingers crossed that all will be fine.


----------



## Becky (May 10, 2012)

Maybe Red doesn't keep her head down long enough for the BA to go off? Or maybe you get to the barn before she's been down flat long enough? I bet it will work for you this year. Or maybe you will just get lucky and she will foal during the day.


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2012)

I am praying that you are there for her and as Becky said maybe she will give you a daytime baby


----------



## Charlotte (May 11, 2012)

Need info here. I'm going to post on the main forum too. (all seems well right now)

steroids and preg mares

Had a scary incedent with La La, dam of Major Bucks, this morning. As I was feeding I noticed she wasn't eating...VERY unusual for her! Watched her a minute and she didn't look 'right'. went in to check. muzzle looked too big to me. Bottom lip hanging a bit. I opened her mouth for a looksee....appeared swolen and red inside. Released her head and she staggered and wobbled around almost going down. Stood with her head in a corner with head wobbling and tremors in neck and shoulder area. I wasn't sure she was seeing right. called vet he said banamine and Depomedrol.	I gave the banamine (and also ranitidine) but held off on the depo. I've been told numerous times no steroids for preg mares. I hadn't thought to tell vet she had been just bred.

So my question is .. La La is about 10 days post breeding. Is it safe to give steroids very early on in a pregnancy? Is there some time frame related to pregnancy and administration of steroids? My vet is out of touch right now. La La is acting normal now so just watching closely at this time.

thanks for any input


----------



## Charlotte (May 15, 2012)

Home by myself this weekend and of course Red will choose to foal then. I always worry when I have no truck and trailer here for an emergency. Darn.

She finally has a good udder but it's still going down during daily turn out. Maybe I'll get lucky and she will foal before Friday morning? I need to get some pix today.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 15, 2012)

Yeah for pics! I hope she goes for you b4 Friday.


----------



## Becky (May 15, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some udder pictures today.



Maybe Red will decide to foal before Friday. Wouldn't that be kind of her?


----------



## Charlotte (May 15, 2012)

Well, this is impressive. not

For about a week Red had a nice bag. Now this morning this is what I find. I've just never had a year like this with the up and down bags.

I'm not putting the BA on tonight.




Diane, We have very good vets all around us and most know us and will come any time we call. I worry about the rare occasion when we have had to transport a mare into one of the surgical facilities. They aren't far away....10 to 30 minutes for the three closest. but If I don't have a truck and trailer....... Frank says I just like to worry, but he isn't the one staying home.


----------



## Becky (May 15, 2012)

You need to give Red a pep talk. She's going the wrong way!


----------



## Charlotte (May 16, 2012)

Diane, the udder progression has ALWAYS been my primary foal watch 'tool'. Every mare may go about it differently, but they have always been progressing toward foaling. I've never had this happen before. With 3 of our four mares so far this year.

I think I need a nap!


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2012)

I think we all need a few good nights sleep but no time for that now





Diane you have just invented a new one " udder madness" ROFL" I love it!


----------



## Charlotte (May 17, 2012)

The 'Udder Madness' continues. erg



I love that new term.....The 'Udder Madness' of 'Marestare'





And while Red sleeps, I beep. You know, in years past I wouldn't have thought of putting the Breeder Alert on a mare with an udder like this. This year has been so strange I'm afraid not to. So that means Red is probably at least 2 weeks off. good grief.


----------



## Becky (May 17, 2012)

Well, that's just not fun! At least you know she will foal sometime!!


----------



## Charlotte (May 18, 2012)

We have progress! YEA! Finally this morning Red's bag is coming back. I didn't have time to take any pix. Was working to get Frank and the show horses off to the show. Just now came in to feed me. Then back to the barn for the day.

Keep your fingers crossed that Red will continue to progress and not go backwards again.


----------



## Charlotte (May 21, 2012)

Frank is back home. Red can foal now. She has my permission. The 'Udder Madness' continues. ( I think Diane will go down in history as the originator of that very fitting term)


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2012)

Still waiting. Red finally has a respectible udder but sure not what I would call a 'foaling udder' yet and milk is thin and watery, but some stickiness to it. She is 324 today and foaled at 323 last year.

She spent all morning until about 1 this afternoon standing in one corner of the paddock ... not moving. Seems restless now to me....that is probably wishful thinking.

and it's time for a FILLY now. A black and white one with blue eyes. We haven't had one of those in two years. Please?


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

I am praying that your black/white pinto filly arrives soon


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2012)

You know, maybe her udder is a tad fuller/tighter/bigger tonight than it was this morning? but milk still just watery. Maybe we are getting there....please keep up those black & white/blue eyed filly prayers! The filly fairy hasn't been around here much in the last few years. I think the year Red had Holly (Holiday Star) we had mostly fillies...4 or 5 of them. that was nice. Here filly fairy, filly fairy, filly fairy. (try saying that one fast)


----------



## Becky (May 23, 2012)

Tell her to get on with it. I'm going to have to go to bed soon and I was hoping for a foal announcement before then.


----------



## Charlotte (May 24, 2012)

A FILLY!	And the prayers worked!....for the most part. I don't think we got the blue eyes, but who cares?




born at 10:25 p.m. Nursed at 11:30. All is well. Hope I can get her out and get some better pix today.

I left my pager turned on to see if Red was going to foal without setting it off. She did eventually set it off, but was far into the process before she did. And the amniotic sack was quite tough so the foal woudn't have gotten out by herself.

this is a full sister to the horse in my avatar.


----------



## little lady (May 24, 2012)

Just beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## targetsmom (May 24, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Black and white pinto filly, and healthy and alive is pretty nice I would think!! I would be pretty happy with that! Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 24, 2012)

Oooooh, *pretty filly!! *Congrats, and looking forward to more pictures!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2012)

Oh many congratulations - what a pretty little girl.


----------



## Wings (May 24, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait for dry pics


----------



## cassie (May 24, 2012)

oh she is gorgeous!! any new piccies of your lovely new girl?


----------



## Charlotte (May 24, 2012)

her first time out.




I think she is going to be a 'show horse' like so many of her full siblings. We are just tickled with her.

And I think we have really beat the odds with Red. She has had 3 red based foals and 5 black based foals.	And the stallions she has been bred to are black based, but not homozygous for black. I think I'm tired. Woudn't that be a one out of four chance of having black?

Off to shower and bed now....without something beeping at me! maybe I'll dream up a name while sleeping. Carmen Electra has been suggested....we'll see.


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2012)

OH!!!! she has an O on her shoulder



Charlotte she is stunning, *CONGRATULATIONS*


----------

